# Frage an die Experten



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Fachwelt.
Mein schwiegervater hat sich vor 1-2 Jahren einen preisgünstigen Koi der Größe 10-15cm gekauft.
Mittlerweile hat er schon 20-25cm aufzuweisen.
Was mich wundert ( für einen Koi ), er hat riesege Flossen.
Insbesondere Brustflossen mit schöner Zeichnung.

Habe sowas bei Koi noch nicht gesehen.
Kann es sich um eine Art Kreuzung handeln.

Mich erinnert es etwas an das Flossenbild bei Schleiherschwanz Goldfischen.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2005)

"Fachwelt" ist zwar für mich die falsche Ansprache, aber ich geb' trotzdem meinen Senf dazu 


Es gibt eine besondere Zuchtform unter den Koi, die BUTTERFLY genannt wird. Das Merkmal sind eben genau diese Langen, fast schon wie Federn aussehenden Flossen.

Ich würd mal Tippen, dass zumindest Vater oder Mutter dieses Koi's aus der Butterfly-Richtung kommt

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine besondere Zuchtform unter den Koi, die BUTTERFLY genannt wird. Das Merkmal sind eben genau diese Langen, fast schon wie Federn aussehenden Flossen.



genau so ist es---ein butterfly-koi.


----------

